# Rats in Jacksonville NC need homes



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

Hello I have some babies that need homes. Plus some older ones right now ill post the picks.of the babies I gave them unisex names to tell them apart I'm having problems sexing them 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

They're all so cute!! I thought there were more? I love Dorito


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

Yea the others were being piggies so I didn't want to disturb them so tomorrow but two already were adopted that was Brownie and then I talked to the apartment manager she said I Can keep 3 rats so I kept the mask Baby 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

I look forward to watching the masked one grow, does it have a name or gender lol? Who else are you keeping? Lister and rimmer? Lita?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ilovemyrats01 (Jul 18, 2013)

Little Fuzzies  Soooo Cute

RattBurglarr)


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

Well lita my friend Amy wants lol gimchi is going with Jeff Lister and rimmer I'm giving to an experience rat owner I explained to my reply on the other thread so Im keeping 3 babies um the mask one is a boy and my nephew named him Kane BC he was like look he has a mask like Kane lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Haha a wwe fan, are you going to go with a themed trio? Are you keeping all males?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

I dunno about all males but I wish shed let me keep more then three I
Use to having 5 lol I might have 2 males and a female but the female getting fixed lol but I'm keeping Kane chicken and another one lol I named.Chicken chicken because when he opened his eyes he was running around the cage like a Chicken

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Lol Kane and chicken...you should keep Dorito too, Doritos a cutie


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

I am pondering they are all so cute

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

Stripe has been adopted 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Does midget have a big head or is it just the angle?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

I think its the angle.know I'm curious lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

Actually I looked at him he kind of does have a big head

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Lol a bobble head rat!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

Well he's the smallest so he will grow into it hopefully lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

Okay so I just wanted to show some babies who already have homes  marshmellow chicken and hufflepuff

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fierceandfab (Oct 27, 2013)

midget is so cute they all are little cutties


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

If your near Jacksonville you can have two I'm only rehome fee 5 dollars 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

This is Randy orton he needs a home he likes to explore he's never bit anyone just he needs someone who can give him time 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EverGreen (Oct 25, 2013)

If you ever get to Asheville, I want ******! Lol. I'm almost two hours away from there.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

Lol if you want I can see if my sister can drive like half I tech can't drive until my doctor realeses me or I would drive the half. I'm kinda of getting flustered I had 3 people back out of taking them I think it's best I get rid of all my rats just for the fact I'm strapped on money and can't properly care. For them its hard but its best for the ratties 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EverGreen (Oct 25, 2013)

I live almost 2 hours from Asheville. Why must you be 7 hours away!?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

Yea I was just informed when my sister gave me a look and was like your insane lol I tried sorry

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EverGreen (Oct 25, 2013)

Haha, no worries. I absolutely understand. I would have my bf pick them up on his way home from Chicago if he was driving. :/


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

Yea whoever gets ****** is going to have an escape artist lol he's the first to get out of the cage oh and he climbs and likes to lunge himself off the wires lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

Just an update gimchi babies are eyes open and wondering around she's now taking care of them  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

****** got out again today lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

Here they are at 4 weeks note ill take better pics BC these are just some lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

Here are the girls ill take pics of the boys later


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## saratherussiandog (Aug 9, 2013)

Is that a blue in the 4th and 5th pictures? I live in Charlotte, but we go to Wilmington pretty often.


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

I honestly don't know I know a couple males are like that too from a distance they look black.but do have a blue tint if someone knows what the markings are and could help I would like that BC I would like to be able to answer things lime that 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

Also I go to Raleigh a lot so its no problem transporting

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

